# Portable work table



## WriteON (May 15, 2018)

I have a Black&Decker Workmate 1000. I want another collapsable table....maybe a little lighter. Want to use it for small projects. Maybe sawing a 2x4's or using a mitre to cut blanks. Want to stay around $75-$150. What do you have. Thank you, Frank


----------



## showcaser (May 15, 2018)

Cool little table 
https://www.northerntool.com/shop/t...MI9MylxMeI2wIVBi5pCh33nQ7QEAQYASABEgKJufD_BwE


----------



## dogcatcher (May 15, 2018)

I had one of the B&D workmates, but I also had a 3 legged sawhorse that had a 2x10 for the top board.  It was better and easier to set up and put away.  I used 2x4 for legs and bracing and the 2x10 top was like a portable workbench.  On one end I had a permanently mounted medium sized vise and a small anvil.  

Lots of ideas and some plans for them on the WWW.  

I eventually gave the B&D away.


----------



## skiprat (May 15, 2018)

I don't know if you can get these or something similar, but they are absolutely fantastic. They can handle 180KG ( almost 400Pounds ) 
They come with useful sash clamps too
I have two. :biggrin:
https://www.screwfix.com/p/mac-allister-folding-workstation/2320p


----------



## dogcatcher (May 15, 2018)

skiprat said:


> I don't know if you can get these or something similar, but they are absolutely fantastic. They can handle 180KG ( almost 400Pounds )
> They come with useful sash clamps too
> I have two. :biggrin:
> https://www.screwfix.com/p/mac-allister-folding-workstation/2320p



Our version.  
Keter Folding Compact Workbench  https://www.circularsaws.net.au/pro...with-clamps-21-7-x-33-5-x-29-75-inches-black/


----------



## Charlie_W (May 15, 2018)

I have the Keter and it works great.....quick and easy pop up and pack up...adjustable height too. I use it for my mini lathe at events.


----------



## leehljp (May 15, 2018)

showcaser said:


> Cool little table
> https://www.northerntool.com/shop/t...MI9MylxMeI2wIVBi5pCh33nQ7QEAQYASABEgKJufD_BwE



I have one of those and a variation of that from Husky that can make into a fair router table.

https://www.amazon.com/Husky-1-8-Po...rd_wg=m2MOA&psc=1&refRID=EN9HN8ZBPCFVG7TJXKS5

I got mine much less than what they show for on Amazon. Seems like I got mine from HD for about $75 a couple of years ago.


----------



## magpens (May 15, 2018)

Skip,

  That looks like a great table at a great price of 54.99 incl VAT ! . They seem to be quite a bit more expensive in Canada. . Your price converted would be about $95 Cdn. . Amazon's price here is around $130 Cdn plus taxes and shipping. . If anybody in Canada knows where to get it cheaper, I'd like to know please.

 There seems to be some bracing between the work surface and the shelf ... does that get in the way ?


----------



## studioseven (May 15, 2018)

Check out the work table that Worx carries.  I have two of them and use them a lot.  $99.00.  They have a cheaper table also, just not as nice.
https://www.worx.com/pegasus-work-table-sawhorse-wx051.html

Seven


----------



## skiprat (May 16, 2018)

magpens said:


> Skip,
> 
> 
> 
> There seems to be some bracing between the work surface and the shelf ... does that get in the way ?



Mal, the bracing gives it it's amazing load capacity, but I have actually have stood on it with the braces flat....I'm 100kg.:biggrin:
But it doesn't worry me when they are up.


----------



## WriteON (May 16, 2018)

Thanks everyone. I ordered the Keter from Amazon(and that is scary considering they are the number one worst for packaging).


----------



## ALA (May 16, 2018)

I have the one from Northern Tool and it works fine but Sam's club has about the same thing for $59.98.


----------



## WriteON (May 16, 2018)

studioseven said:


> Check out the work table that Worx carries.  I have two of them and use them a lot.  $99.00.  They have a cheaper table also, just not as nice.
> https://www.worx.com/pegasus-work-table-sawhorse-wx051.html
> 
> Seven



I gave this a lot of thought. Interesting that the Worx & Keter are both 5 stars. I had to flip a coin. I like the Keter more as for how the legs are tucked in when folded up. If I have to carry up/down the steps nothing is protruding. It will stay in the garage against the wall and go to the basement as needed. 
However if I decide to buy another because I do not want to carry it down steps I might by the Worx and leave it where I need it. The less I lift the better these days.


----------



## Pen Zen (May 16, 2018)

After a lot of research I bought two of these Kreg tables and they are great.  They fold easy, the sliding clamps work well, and they have a lot of nice features.  Watch the videos for a full run down.  They are a little heavier than I would like but not too bad.

https://www.kregtool.com/store/c64/work-supports/p419/mobile-project-center/


----------



## WriteON (May 23, 2018)

The Keter is a great table and priced right. Nothing negative about but I have a few small nit-picks on my end. I’m giving it to my nephew. I ordered the Worx. Will follow up.


----------



## WriteON (May 24, 2018)

Got the Worx today. Far superior as to unfolding/folding. Clamps easier to access and store. No finger pinching.... got plenty on the Keter.  I like the small recessed trays and the small bench clamps.   It is worth the price difference to me. Once again the Keter is a quality table but the Worx is a cut above.


----------



## WriteON (May 25, 2018)

My final review. I used the Worx on a small project. My feedback. BUY IT!.


----------



## WriteON (Oct 30, 2018)

WriteON said:


> My final review. I used the Worx on a small project. My feedback. BUY IT!.



Bought second one today for my other house.


----------

